

How to create temperatures below absolute zero  - mebassett
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20827893.500-how-to-create-temperatures-below-absolute-zero.html

======
Jabbles
A sensationalist headline (as always, from newscientist), but it's talking
about a phenomenon called population inversion, and its relationship to
absolute zero is extremely tenuous (and it is certainly not below it).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_inversion>

